# Chevy cruise - Low Oil Pressure Light - SOLVED



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need either a scan tool to read ECM data regarding the oil pressure and perform electrical testing. or you need to mechanically measure the oil pressure with a gauge. 

It could be electrical or it could be the pump(or other mechanical failure)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2021)

Yea I'm about to take it somewhere that has the stuff to check it I was just trying everything I could before I do that.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Be sure to vote in Car of the Month and Member of the Month threads!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Got a oil pressure low stop engine light oil level was fine so i put in a new oil pressure sensor didn't work so I changed the oil again that didn't work ive noticed a lot of people having this problem what did you do to fix it.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.





[email protected] said:


> Yea I'm about to take it somewhere that has the stuff to check it I was just trying everything I could before I do that.


 I FOUND OUT IT WAS THE GROUND FROM THE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR WHERE IT PLUGED IN THE COMPUTOR THE MIDDLE PLUG THE GROUND FROM THE SENSOR WAS MELTED HE REPLACED THE PLUG BUT I RECOMMEND A NEW WIREING HARNESS I WAS LUCKY TO FIND A USED ONE ANYWAY PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------

